# Baby seat?



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

Can you fit a baby seat in the back seat of a new Audi TT Coupe?


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Baby seat? (kevsgti)*

Recaros...


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

how hard is it to get your little ones in and out of there?


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fairly easy. The 4 yr old can go in and out without help. I can get both kids strapped in about a minute. 
These Recaros fits very well because the back rest for them are thin which leaves plenty of leg room for the kids. Unlike the regular ones which are bulky...


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (1TT1)*

So you can fit a baby seat in the back of a TT then?


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

The manual has illustrations how to put a baby seat so i don't see why not. 
If you really really want to make sure that the type of seat you have will fit, then i suggest to go to your dealership and try it on one of their cars. I'm sure they wouldn't mind...


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

heck no man, gotta have the recaros!


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Recaro's rule, which model is this seat you are using?


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

Awesome! This is the first concrete piece of data I've seen concerning this question. We JUST bought ours and even more recently found out we might need to fit a rear-facing child seat in the back... Ahem... Any thoughts on rear-facing? Seems fairly straightforward; I've read that they'll fit, just not any base/anchor pieces. Graco snug fit is a brand I've read that should fit....


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

Recaro Vivo on the driver side and the Recaro Young Sport on the other.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

I love my recaro kid seats. so do the kids


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

Recaro kids seats are illegal in Canada. Don't meet all the safety requirements.
They look so cool though.


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (fr4nugen)*

Just keep the kids in a cage in the trunk then... the cops won't even have to see them in that case!


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (fr4nugen)*

That's weird because Recaro claims "All RECARO car seats for children meet and exceed the highest safety testing standards, including NHTSA regulations". I'm not sure how different the safety standards would be compared to Canada though...


----------

